# Tybee Pier Report 4/17



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished from 7 until 1130. Alot of action early on with quite a few large whiting coming over the rail. Also caught a blue about 12" on a strip of, you guessed, bluefish. Completely died around 930, although something did set my clicker off and got away with my bait. Probably going back out this weekend, Sunday seems to be my best shot. Maybe everyone will be in church, less rods on the pier?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey I am going to the easter sunday sunrise mass on the beach with rod in hand. Last year I was spooled during the gospal according to Luke.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

And Jesus said, "Yea verily I say unto you, O drunken fisherman, cast thy heaver unto the other side". Then the drunken fisherman did, and he caught such a load of whiting that he thought his cooler would break. Then the drunk said, "It is true, you are the God of fishing".


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

well emanuel at least your getting into fish. Seems the skunk is following me everywhere. Still havent gotten a fish for 03. But after last striper season i stilll feel a little spoiled.


----------

